

Very Sleepy 0.9 - CyberShadow
http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/very-sleepy-0-9

======
CyberShadow
Very Sleepy is an open-source polling CPU profiler for Windows, maintained for
many years by Richard Mitton.

As there haven't been any releases in a while, I've been maintaining my own
fork of Very Sleepy on GitHub. Today, the fork became one with upstream:
Richard blessed the GitHub repository as the official one, and I've changed
the name back to Very Sleepy.

Here's to many more releases from today onwards :)

